# Trying to get a heavy moist cupcake...



## tarastomsgirl (Jun 15, 2010)

I can't seem to find the right way to get a really moist heavy in your hands cupcake. ( wow that sounds wrong lol ) anyways I've heard buttermilk or mayo added will help but if someone has a recipe or suggestions I'd love to know its for an upcoming taste of the town event and I'd like to throw something a bit more substantial out there than your run of the mill Betty Crocker type cuppies!


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

What flavour are you looking for?


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

are looking for something like pound cake but in a cupcake ?


----------



## tarastomsgirl (Jun 15, 2010)

A chocolate flavor is the goal , yes pound cake consitency but very moist and literally heavier weight wise than a regular cupcake. I had one years ago and was amazed however I don't know where they came from and haven't found a replacement since


----------



## anniew (Feb 4, 2012)

The Ultimate Chocolate Cupcake by America's Test Kitchen is fabulous.  I know exactly what you mean about a heavier cupcake.  To me, a cupcake should be a mini version of a regular cake.  And with all the icing that some people pile on top, it ends up being way too top-heavy and awkward to hold.  The ATK recipe has a baked in ganache filling, and it stays moist forever-seriously.  The cupcakes are very heavy and almost black from all the chocolate.  I don't bake cupcakes very often, so I have been on the lookout for new scratch cupcake recipes (some regular cake recipes don't convert well to cupcakes).  I have Billy's Vanilla Vanilla on my list to try.


----------



## wizarddrummer (Dec 26, 2012)

All Purpose Flour54lbsSugar54lbsCocoa Powder6lbsBaking Soda2lbsOil (Vegetable) 2.5galVinegar8cupsVanilla Flavor3cups
work out the bakers percentages for smaller yield.

use much less Vanilla if using extract.

This will give you a cake that is very dense and moist. It's astonishingly rich considering there are no binding agents (eggs) in it.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

wizarddrummer said:


> All Purpose Flour54lbsSugar54lbsCocoa Powder6lbsBaking Soda2lbsOil (Vegetable) 2.5galVinegar8cupsVanilla Flavor3cups
> work out the bakers percentages for smaller yield.
> 
> use much less Vanilla if using extract.
> ...


wow /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif sounds like a lot of cupcakes.


----------



## loritoo (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi - I have so been there!!! Personally, I don't like "cake" or cupcakes - too much lightness, air, butter - just give me my chocolate straight up, thank you! But I wanted mini-cupcakes for my son's Bar Mitzvah - for a cupcake tree. But not like cakes - I wanted *Chocolate Delivery Systems*! (Doesn't that sound grand??)

I had pretty good luck with making sheet cakes like that, although from a mix, with alterations found all over the internet - like an extra egg, pudding, sour cream... The cakes were always dense, extremely moist, very chocolaty (and also a bit sunken in the middle) - but it didn't translate to mini-cupcakes! They came out cakey and light. My sister and I did trials of a gazillian recipe alterations, and combed the internet for suggestions and solutions, while all my neighbors suffered from a glut of perfectly acceptable but totally normal/light mini chocolate cupcakes.

What finally did it was reading about a cake called the WASC cake found all over the internet, often used as a wedding cake - I think extra flour was the trick. (Google and read all about it, if you're interested.) Unfortunately, I didn't keep the best notes, but this is what I wrote down, and it is likely the version that worked:

*****I POSTED THE BELOW RECIPE AWHILE AGO, BUT *SORRY *- I TRIED IT AND I THINK IT IS THE WRONG VERSION - I WILL REPOST WHEN I SORT THIS OUT.

1 box Devil's Food Cake Mix ≈15 oz. (NOT pudding-in-the-mix)

¼ c. flour

2 T. cocoa

3.5 oz INSTANT chocolate pudding

4 eggs

¾ cup sour cream

½ cup oil (generous)

¾ cups liquid buttermilk

1 T. vanilla

1 1/4 cups mini chocolate chips

You are pretty much going to follow the directions on the box for making and baking:

Mix the dry stuff together, Beat in the wet stuff for 1 1/2 to 2 minutes (max!), and Fold in the chocolate chips. Fill cupcakes about 1/2 way, and bake at the normal temp until JUST done - I mostly touched the tops to see if they were baked.

It made lots of mini cupcakes! Can't remember - either 70 or 90 ish.

My cupcakes finally came out great - I had, indeed, achieved my Chocolate Delivery Systems. (Although I am not positive it was this exact version of the recipe. Sigh...) One sad thing was that most adults were not even slightly inclined to take a cupcake. (There were a variety of other dessert options as well.) And, of course, the kids will eat anything. So, in the final analysis, I think very few people appreciated that they were way more chocolatey than a normal cupcake. But, I did!

BTW, I frosted with a Whipped Cream Cheese Frosting, piped. It tasted great, and held up very well (days, unlike reg. whipped cream) but I am not sure the texture was a great match. Actually, they were awesome plain.

So - good luck, and let us know how things turn out.

~Lori


----------



## jimdandy2rescue (Nov 16, 2013)

To make a heavier cupcake, just go online, look up "recipe for poundcake using a cake mix" , use cupcake liners instead of

a loft pan. Bake same temp as cupcakes on the box you are using and bake at the longest time suggested.


----------



## wizarddrummer (Dec 26, 2012)

I did mention working on a smaller yield. You will be surprised how rich and heavy the sponge is on this non conventional recipe.


----------

